# Bikes & Women



## filmonger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## racie35 (Feb 11, 2016)

Not much has changed over the years. They like posing for pics on bikes,not many ride em.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought this was esprciallllllly interesting as it is a girls motorcycle.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 13, 2016)

I think this might be my favorite thread - keep 'em coming filmonger, and thanks!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 14, 2016)

filmonger said:


> I thought this was esprciallllllly interesting as it is a girls motorcycle.
> 
> View attachment 285101





this is a de dion motor so it is likely 1899-02 window of build/picture date


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2016)

View attachment 286201


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 285061 View attachment 285060 View attachment 285059 View attachment 285058 View attachment 285057 View attachment 285056 View attachment 285055 View attachment 285054 View attachment 285053 View attachment 285052




I like the bread box on steroids!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 28, 2016)

I have to say I really "DIG" the vintage Biker girl picture's way more than the modern one's. I'll have to dig out and post some picture's of my aunt Vicki on my dad's 40's era 500 Matchless single and my uncle Johaness Royal enfield 650 I believe with my cousin Nora on it both taken in Argentina.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2016)

View attachment 297630


----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 22, 2016)

Great thread!  I seen quite a few things I wouldn't mind taking for a ride around the block


----------



## filmonger (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)

View attachment 298340


----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Boris (Mar 28, 2016)

No photos to post, but I've just got to say that you've really outdone yourself this time filmonger!!!!!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 19, 2016)

I know I've said this before, but the O.G. lady motorcycle rider's back in the day are totally "Hot" compared to today's wanna be lady rider's.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

...She must've travelled thru time to get Schwinns springer design


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2016)

THESE MOTOR BIKES HAD THE SPRINGER FORK LONG BEFORE
SCHWINN PUT IT ON THEIR BIKES IN '38.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THESE MOTOR BIKES HAD THE SPRINGER FORK LONG BEFORE
> SCHWINN PUT IT ON THEIR BIKES IN '38.




Wes,

I know, I was joking. Over the years I've had to hear from many Schwinnophiles that Schwinn invented the springer fork. Even tho he did patent this style fork, it had been done before.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

I love dis thread!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 1, 2016)

1910


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2016)

1905


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2016)

1st Woman Motorcyclist 1902



 

 



One of the first adopters 1902


----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (May 31, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 16, 2016)

View attachment 329682


----------



## filmonger (Jun 17, 2016)

Julie Andrews - Who would have ever thought....


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 2, 2016)

Bravo Filmonger! That's about as good a thread as I've seen.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

View attachment 342569


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Fantastic photos!


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

Bicycling World 1905


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2017)

Queen Elizabeth...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2017)

cool thread. Thanks @filmonger


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2017)

2 of my buddy Brains Harley Davidson motorcycles. 1929 and 1934

Ray


----------



## filmonger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## JRE123 (Oct 10, 2017)

filmonger said:


> I thought this was esprciallllllly interesting as it is a girls motorcycle.
> 
> View attachment 285101



 If she sat on that bike, her feet would not the pedals


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 6, 2021)




----------

